# COME GET SOME ND BOYZ!!!!



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeehaw! Just got the lock down on a field with just over 100,000 sitting 40 miles north of Jamestown ND and another field wit 75K, 65 miles SW of Devils Lake!! Tons of S&Bs flying around the past two days but a ton more moved in late last night and into today!! Saw easily a couple hundred thousand North of Jamestown tonight out ice fishing flying high and north! Cant wait to get some tomorrow!

Fields arent too wet either! Go get some sky carp boyz!!!!!!!!!!!

We could use some other guns in the spread if anyones intersted in hunting over 950 FB Aveys


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

real funny ha ha you got me i looked. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

huh??


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

A little BP concoction?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Got my stuff loaded and heading for Devils lake after work :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> A little BP concoction?


Lurking is jerking


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just loaded our gear as well! Bring on the weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

It was a workout getting into the field tonight but we just got all the FBs set up and blinds camoed up. Wish we woulda had a few more hands to help set up. (If anyone wants in still, call me 701-388-1474) Should be a great hunt, birds havent moved out of the field in 3 days and the roost is 3/4 a mile to the west. Lot more birds pushed in today and virtually no pressure!!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hoo eeee!!! I got me 3 dozen Magnum canada decoys. Can I come along too? Oh yeah and I got 15 bands on my lanyard so that I look like a real hunter!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just got a call from the guys that were staying in DL last night. Sounds like they are going to have a good feed. Haven't got ahold of them yet today. Sounds like they were having a good time!


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

you mean to tell me there is no snow in dlake i have a friend in jamestown that told me two days ago they have a ton of snow up north and jamestown area has two feet in alot of the corn fields snowgeese get through more than 6 inches of snow for feed get real!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goosenoose said:


> you mean to tell me there is no snow in dlake i have a friend in jamestown that told me two days ago they have a ton of snow up north and jamestown area has two feet in alot of the corn fields snowgeese get through more than 6 inches of snow for feed get real!!!


Bean fields have no snow at all in them. Thats where Ive seen the most, a few of the male snows have been burrowing down thru the snow to corn below however


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

USSapper said:


> goosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > you mean to tell me there is no snow in dlake i have a friend in jamestown that told me two days ago they have a ton of snow up north and jamestown area has two feet in alot of the corn fields snowgeese get through more than 6 inches of snow for feed get real!!!
> ...


Yep, we've just been hidin in the snowbanks and when they burrow down to get the corn we just grab em. My buddy Woodpecker got two collars that way!!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Most went to Fargo to fill sand bags-better than those pounding sand here. :beer:


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

DO you have the GPS points of those feilds you are talking about? I have the trailer loaded and i think there enough wind but if not I am only gonna put out the windtamers and leave the texas rags in the trailer.


----------

